# Dogs' first Surfing Lesson.



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

Water Lover Fluff started the first Surf Lesson...














Not that I was totally not expecting it, but I am still beyond excited; Day1 of surf lesson went SUPER for Super Snowy & Super Crystal!!!! 

The malts have never seen a surf board before. They are however into dock diving already. They are the smallest water dogs over here. Totally love water sports and anything that has to do with water, so I thought that surfing will be something that will interest them.

I got a surf board for them & my bro 2 days ago. Yesterday, we went for the malts' very first surf lesson.

I didn't want to jump into surfing straight away. I always like to break whatever I teach into steps, especially when it comes to this as the malts don't have life jackets yet (They always dived & swam without life jackets, relying on their own body and legs - and were always fine and capable of doing  ... however, with surfing, I plan to take them where very small waves can be found -at certain times/certain spots, very small waves can be found- and for that, I would allow them to do with life jackets on). Anyways, for yesterday's lesson, they didn't require it. it was more of an introduction to surf board kind of lesson. 








They showed no fear from the board.

It was more of a "this is a surf board. You stay on it, maltese pup. You do not use it as a dock dive surface" sort of lesson (since they already master dock diving & love it so much, but they got my message on the board...look at happy looking boy Snowy <3) 









In addition, it was a "balance on surf" sort of lesson. Moving board on water does require the balance. 









The little tricky part at the very first beginning (after being introduced to surf board) was how to "get on the board". The malts started it by going through its sides. And when they did that in @ first in water, it was slipping at its sides, not having them succeed to get on it








....when all of a sudden, Crystal made her very first jump on the board and stayed balanced!! ALRIGHT!!! yes, the girl started the cool move


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

"I got the balancing part good"


















of course, the day also included the fun swimming time









Happy water dogs









soon to be real surfing dogs...









That's all


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They are too cute for words, Kat. LOVE your photos, as always.


----------



## Susan0406 (May 16, 2011)

before long you will be entering http://www.loewssurfdog.blogspot.com/.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very cute, I always love to see the adventures of your little guys.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Amazing! I'm happy mine can balance on all fours.


----------



## Ricolove (Aug 28, 2011)

they are so cute


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

What a wonderful life you have given those two, Kat! I certainly hope they are appreciative!! :biggrin1: Again, thank you for sharing them and your activities with us!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

Snowy and Crystal,are a couple of water babies,perhaps they should take up synchronised swimming,along with the surfing.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

what a couple of sweethearts! Love their adventures !


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I had so much fun just watching those two! They are beyond cute and so skillful! I can hardly wait to see what they will be up to next.......haha


----------



## Momo means Peach (Jun 7, 2011)

Those two are amazing! You've done a great job with them!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Great pics. Hey Molly could use a surfin buddy or two.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

forgot this one.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome!!! Love the pictures, they are such talented little fluff balls!!!
the water looks AMAZING! where were you taking the lessons!??


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Who knew? wow! kat, snowy and crystal always put a smile on my face no matter how the day has treated me. 

Dave, you have been holding out on some awesome Molly pictures⁄!! how very sweet. So you need to be a 'blond' dog to be a surfer?


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Love the pictures. I'm pretty sure surfing isn't in Brody's future.


----------



## katkoota (Feb 25, 2010)

I am glad that you enjoyed looking through guys 



Susan0406 said:


> before long you will be entering http://www.loewssurfdog.blogspot.com/.


haha - I can see that in these two's near future ^_^ super cool activity when they hit the waves. Will be waiting patiently for the life jackets to arrive.



pjewel said:


> Amazing! I'm happy mine can balance on all fours.


Pups can balance better than humans  or at least, better than my lil bro. My bro is 11 and just started to surf. The malts are showing him how to balance lol



motherslittlehelper said:


> I certainly hope they are appreciative!! :biggrin1:


Oh they sure are <3 they give me so much in return. I think that what I do to them is much less than what they do to me and my family. They are our sunshines <3 gotta love them <3



clare said:


> perhaps they should take up synchronised swimming,along with the surfing.


lol they can, but at the moment, we are sticking to more on the board with little to no swimming. Wanna teach them to control their love to diving when surfing. After surfing, they can go swimming 



Kathie said:


> I can hardly wait to see what they will be up to next.......haha


They are gonna hit the waves next(the small waves) 



davetgabby said:


> Great pics. Hey Molly could use a surfin buddy or two.





davetgabby said:


> forgot this one.


Molly is one cool fluff. Snowy & Crystal would looove to go surfing with her <3 love these pictures. Thanks for sharing 



TilliesMom said:


> the water looks AMAZING! where were you taking the lessons!??


We were in Jumeira Beach. Located in Dubai City 



Missy said:


> Who knew? wow! kat, snowy and crystal always put a smile on my face no matter how the day has treated me.


awwh really delighted to read that they make you smile regardless of the day 



Missy said:


> Dave, you have been holding out on some awesome Molly pictures⁄!! how very sweet. *So you need to be a 'blond' dog to be a surfer?*


@words in bold - and this made me giggleound:


----------

